# How Do You Spend Christmas Day?



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

[align=center]






*How Do You Spend Christmas Day?

*Whats your Chrismas Day tradition?

Me and my sister wake up and run downstairs really loudly, we go and get a bunny and run into the lounge. 
Then we sit down and open our pressies, I try and do it slowly so they last longer but I can never go slow LOL!

Then we spend all morning looking at our pressies, playing with them, checking out each others ETC, then at about 11 am my nan comes round and Mum cooks proper Christmas dinner and we have that and show our grand parents our toys and stuff.

Then later on we go to our Aunties house for a drink and chat and everything.

It's really fun!

Can't wait to hear about everyone elses. 


[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Well usually I lie in bed all night waiting for morning because I can never sleep, no one is aloud get up until 7am. As soon as 7am hits I jump up, everyone is usually already awake so I tell them they can get up now.

We go into the sitting room to open presents, there is usually a sea of presents because there is six kids. We open them all and look at each others. Then mam and dad spend forever trying to set all the little un's toysup, I usually help aswell. Then around 2pm mam will start xmas dinner, it's our turn this year to have my nana for christmas dinner so dad will collect her. By the time that's all done it's getting dark so we turn off the lights, cuddle up and watch christmas films


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 29, 2008)

For me it's changed over the years. When I was a young child we used to lie awake at night, trying our darnedest to stay awake...but inevitably falling asleep anyway. We'd wake up around 3-4 in the morning and sneak downstairs, then sit by the tree and pick out our presents and shake each one in an attempt to guess what we got. As soon as mom and dad got up, we'd sit around the tree, hand out gifts and open them.

After my mom passed away it changed; we'd still get up early, but my dad would inevitably be obsessed with having the turkey prepared on time for dinner that evening. So my sister and I had to make him his coffee, then get the turkey ready for the oven, making the stuffing and such, and then after all that was done, be allowed to sit down and open presents. Believe me, that was torture for a young teen...we just wanted to open gifts!

As a mom, Christmas mornings changed a lot. My son would be the one to wake _me_ up, very excited and saying, "MOM! MOM! Santa was here!! Let's go see what he brought!" So I'd get up and I'd put some coffee on, and while it was brewing we'd go and open presents. You know, watching my son with his face so lit up with happiness has always been the best gift I've ever received. 

And now for the past few years it's been just me and the animals. And while I miss 'the old days', it's still fun. My dog gets her own stocking and I swear she gets just as excited as a child, digging down to the bottom to see what Santa brought her. The bunnies come out too, but they don't tend to get excited over their gifts; they just sniff the tree and ho-hum back to their room, or get curious and explore the left-over wrapping paper. My cat gets a bit excited, even at his now-geriatric age of 14-1/2, if any of the presents contain the slightest hint of either catnip or fish. But he only plays for a few moments, then it's back to his favorite spot to lie down and have a catnap. My Christmas mornings are very quiet, but I do tend to like it that way, as the afternoons can get hectic when The Dog and I head over to my sister's for a family dinner.
This year though, will be a bit different; my son is coming home for a few days and bringing his girlfriend. Must say I'm excited about it, as it will be nice to wake up on Christmas morning with family there.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

We do our celebration on the 24th and usually spend the night (when its done at Mom & Dads). Christmas morning we sleep in some, get up and check under the tree one last time... have breakfast, talk - pack up and head home.

I usually work Christmas Day, Dad is usually on call.



If I happent to not have to work I try to take the dogs out for a good run so I can wear off some of the food clogging up my arteries.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

Since I've been living with Steve, this will be our 3rd Christmas together. Actually our 4th technically, but the first one I stayed at my parents on Xmas Eve and he went to stay with his mum and we spent the day apart, and I didn't see him until I got the train up to his mum's on the 27th!  That was 3 months after we'd got together and we decided that we didn't want to be apart again and decided that day to move in together! 

Aaaaanyway lol, me and Steve wake up at about 8am ish, and open our own presents together in the living room. Last year we did it with Mouse and Chalk running round  Then we'll give the bunnies breakfast, have showers etc, and pack up the presents and Wii and go to my mum and dad's. They live about 1-2miles away- my mum will usually pick us up so Steve can have a drink and we just walk back in the evening. My brother will be there too. Then we exchange presents etc, and chill out for a bit. 

I'll help mum cooking the dinner, although this year I'm cooking it by myself because mum is working the night before and will be in bed for the morning! :shock: We usually start drinking at about midday lol, and then it's kinda free-flowing from then on. Lots of wine is polished off We have dinner at about 2-3ish, sometimes a bit earlier, then we have Christmas Pudding. Then we usually sit at the table talking for a couple of hours or so. Last year we all played on the Wii together, and probably will this year too. At about 8ish we usually have some salad, cheese and biscuits, pickles and maybe cold turkey or something  Me and Steve will usually walk back at about 10ish, feed the bunnies, watch the Christmas episodes of Eastenders and Corrie and go to bed! Boxing Day we will usually go up to his mum's and stay overnight.

I must also mention that every Christmas Eve me and all of my friends go to our local pub. There's usually about 15 of us... We exchange our Secret Santa gifts and have a few drinks. We usually stay there past midnight so we all wish each other a Merry Christmas before we go home  Steve comes as well...


I LOVE Christmas! I'm so excited this year!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone's days sound great!

I'll take lots of pictures of our day :biggrin2:


B.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 29, 2008)

We don't do anything special for Christmas Day. We do all the celebrating the night before. That's when we have a big fancy dinner and open presents! :hyper:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

So is anyone gonna make it onto RO on Christmas Day then??  :biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 29, 2008)

Usually find a nice beach and take a barbeque and salads and things and spend a day in the sun with family eating and drinking. Then later on christmas dinner with cold foods from the fridge and lots of yummy deserts.

There are no children in my family so no fun present openings.


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> So is anyone gonna make it onto RO on Christmas Day then??  :biggrin2:


Me ..maybe :shock:

God thats sad :?

Or i might wish everyone merry christmas the night before


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 29, 2008)

We spend Christmas eve with my hubby's family opening gifts and having a big dinner, then we get home late christmas eve and get all the kids into bed. Reminding them that when they get up they are to come in and get us and not go down stairs,lol. When christmas morning gets here we all get up and make the kids stay at the top of the steps while we let the dogs out and turn on all the christmas lights, and the tree, and start a popt of coffee,lol, trying to make them sweat it out,lol. Then after the kids tare through thier gifts we make a big breakfast and they play with thier toys. By mid morning my fi ngers are killing me from turning the one zillion twist ties that are holding the toys in,lol, and thier are boxes everywhere. If i am cooking dinner then by early afternoon i will start dinner, if we are going to someone elses house we will head over to thier house.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> When christmas morning gets here we all get up and make the kids stay at the top of the steps while we let the dogs out and turn on all the christmas lights, and the tree, and start a popt of coffee,lol, trying to make them sweat it out,lol.


Ooooh you meanie!! My mum and dad used to do that to us lol.... Some years we'd wait until 9am for our presents! :X And then halfway through mum would always want some more tea so we'd have to PAUSE :shock::shock::shock: the unwrapping whilst they made another pot.... Plain cruelty if you ask me lol!


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> So is anyone gonna make it onto RO on Christmas Day then??  :biggrin2:


I will!

Its been me and my Mum on our own together since I was 3, but I've still never eaten Christmas Dinner in my own home! And I never want to! 

My Mum is the eldest of three sisters, we've never been able to afford a house big enough to have the whole family over. One of my Aunties has a decent sized 4 bedroom house and its a squeeze for us there. My other Aunty has a nice house. We can just all squeeze in the kitchen but there living room is almost the size of the floorplan of my house so its good for present opening. My Grandparents live in a 15th century Manor hall so there is plenty of room!

So yeah, we always go to one of my Mums side of the family. Obviously none of my Dad's family are there. 

I wake up at around 9am. I go and get my stocking from downstairs and take it up with my Mum's stocking to her room and we sit on the bed and open our stocking presents. We always get chocolate in our stockings so we eat that for breakfast (well, if not on Christmas Day, when can you eat chocolate for breakfast?)

We get all our presents from family friends, and presents that we don't want to open in front of the rest of our family. 

Then we get ready, pack all the presents and food in the car and go to whoevers house we're going to. My Nan always does the turkey. Then the veg, the snacks, and the puddings are all divided between the three sisters. Last year we did snacks, and I made bread and stuff. I want to do puddings this year!

So we get there, me and my cousins (there are 5 of us, I'm second oldest, we're aged 11 - 19) all go and play Playstation. Or rather me and my only female cousin Lizzie sit and watch the boys play Playstation...

Then we eat loads of snacks and stuff, my Gra dad puts on his Father Christmas hat and musical tie (yes, he has one every year) and becomes bar man. There is a special book that has all these cocktails in, and every year you write the ones you had before so you know you liked them! 

Then at about 1.30 we sit down and have lunch. Yum. Lots of food!

Then after dinner we all play The Name Game, where you write down a name on a piece of paper, like of a famous person, they get passed around, and you have to try and guess who wrote the name. We play that a couple of times. My Grandad is a gunsmith, and likes making those 'table bomb' things that explode glitter everywhere. (Except one year he made one with too much gunpowder and almost blasted a hole in the ceiling). Then we pop party poppers on each other and make wigs out of them......

Then we open presents! Someone gets designated as the 'present giver' and we all go round and give out presents to each other. 

Then we sit down and watch Eastenders. 

I usually get home at about midnight. On Boxing Day we all go round to my Grandparents house and attempt to eat all the leftovers....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 29, 2008)

Your Grandpa sounds like a real hoot, Fran!
Maybe he can send some exploders by mail? Thye sound like a lot of fun! 
I especially like the fact that you guys are writing down the best drinks


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > When christmas morning gets here we all get up and make the kids stay at the top of the steps while we let the dogs out and turn on all the christmas lights, and the tree, and start a popt of coffee,lol, trying to make them sweat it out,lol.
> ...


lol, we get up when they get up so we dont make them wait long, and it only takes a few minutes to get the coffee started, and the dogs out,lol. I love to look at them sitting there like they are going to explode with excitement,lol


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 30, 2008)

Usually we have a brunch with crossiants, ham, suasages, salmon and copious amounts of alcohol is consumed! after that the youngest grandchild, cousin etc puts on the fairy halo and becomes the "christmas fairy" and delivers the presents to everyone reads out the cards etc. More alcohol is consumed then we usually leave Grandma to go have more drinks with Grandads partner (shes a cow!) who refuses to have anything to do with Grandma :grumpy:. This year tho i'm having 3 christmases!!! as i'm at dads aswell:biggrin2: thats just a BBQ at the beach with a years supply of alcohol bought on special and dads made some wine this year :shock: then one on the 21st before Grandad goes to Aussie to be with my other aunties. Then the actual christmas too:biggrin2: I think I may ,ake it on to RO on christmas day too:biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

Usually Christmas morning I wake up late from staying up so late due to excitment. I havnt had Sparky for a christmas yet so this is how I think It will go. 

I'll get up, Let sparky out for a walk if it's nicce.. or in the bathroom on his pee pad while mum starts the Coffee. We'll each have a cup ( The only day that i'll drink coffee )

I'll unload Sparky's stocking, then mine. Eat breakfast.. and then open Presents


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 30, 2008)

At the wabbitmom and wabbitdad household, Christmas-ing is a long, drawn-out affair! When our children were preschoolers, they would get SO upset if we had to leave for Grandma's after opening presents. So, we made a tradition of having "OUR" family's Christmas on the 23rd!! Every year!! No matter what day it is. In fact, a couple of years ago, the kids were supposed to have the last day of class before the Christmas break, on the 23rd (!). We asked them, "Do you want to go to school and have your class Christmas parties with all of your friends? We could do our Christmas at night?" They said NO!!!! So they skipped school and we kept our tradition!

On the 23rd, we wake up to see which extra gifts Santa has put under the tree, and in the stockings. (Everyone gets one gift from Santa, and the family gets a collective gift.) We turn on the Christmas carols and open stockings, filled with chocolates andlittle gifts. Then we take turns openinggiftsto and from each other. Last year was so weird! It was the FIRST year that the parents were up and waiting for the kids. That's when you know that you have all teenagers!! (The boys were 19 and 15, and sissy was 13.) I think they all rolled out of bed at 10 am or so. We stay in our pajamas all day, and play with our new items and just generally spend time together. About 4 pm we get dressed and go to our favorite restaurant, Applebees, and have dinner.

The 24th, we go to my mom's for the day. We read the Christmas story from the Bible, and open gifts and stockings after a light supper. One of our traditional dishes this day is my dad's oyster stew, yum! Christmas Day, we head over to Dave's parents andhave brunch and gifts. 

The 26th, (Yes, it's not quite over!!)...is our middle son, Josh's, birthday. So, we are all exhausted, but have ice cream and cake mid-afternoon, and he opens gifts wrapped ONLY in birthday paper. Usually he wants to go to the store right away and spend any money or gift certificates he got. He actually really LIKES having his b-day on the day after Christmas, believe it or not!

Then, on the 27th, WE COLLAPSE!! AND LAY AROUND LIKE SLUGS THE ENTIRE DAY!! LOL.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh wow, thats a long week.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 30, 2008)

NZminilops wrote:


> Usually find a nice beach and take a barbeque and salads and things and spend a day in the sun with family eating and drinking. Then later on christmas dinner with cold foods from the fridge and lots of yummy deserts.
> \




ahh! the classic summer kiwi christmas!


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe, I love everyone's stories. 

Well my sister and I wake up at like 7am, and then we wake up our parents. Then we seperate all of the gifts. (Because on Christmas Eve we get gifts from our family and friends). Then we all open them up, looking at all of the gifts and such. 

Then we start cooking a Christmasdinner for when family and friends start coming over, usually around 12pm or so. Then if they haven't gotten their gifts from us or they haven't gotten their's from us, we give gifts and open them.

After everyone leaves we usually keep dinking around with our new gifts and all. 

And I usually have a little gift for my bunnies (or a special little salad thingy) and give it to all of them in the morning. And it will be Sampson, and Winston's first Christmas this year! But Noel was born on Christmas so... 



Karlee


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 30, 2008)

Woah you all have presents first thing? How horrible. I'd hate that. Nothing to look forward to! Mine are spread throughout the day! I get my stocking when I first wake up, then I've got presents after dinner at about 3 or 4pm, then when I get home at around midnight I have more presents!

Oh and I have Christmas with my other family on New Years, and my Nan always cooks banger and mash.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh I cannot wait until Christmas :shock:

Is everyone set to start their advent calenders tomorrow?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing has been a "normal" Christmas for us since my divorce 8 years ago. It all depends on the boy. My entire family actually schedules itself around the boy. We alternate years. When my son is an odd age (like this year he is 11 years old), he spends Christmas vacation with me from the day school lets out until noon on Christmas day. When my son is an even age, he spends Christmas vacation with me from noon on Christmas day until the day school goes back. I prefer the even years. 

So every year it is different. We used to drag all of the presents down to my mom's house, because my sister would fly in from California, bringing all of her presents and then we'd all open them together. Then she started bringing less presents, which meant more presents under the tree for my kids than hers, which caused some problems, so we stopped bringing them to grandma's house. 

There have been years that we've celebrated Christmas a few days early, like Wabbitdad, so that my son would have a few days to play with his toys before going to his father's house. It was always such a disappointment for him to open the presents Christmas morning, only to have to leave that day at noon, without much time to play with anything.

Of course, the even years aren't THAT much better, because the same thing had just happened at his father's house. He opened a bunch of presents and then had to leave them to come to me. You can imagine what kind of mood that put him in. I have had a surly son every Christmas, except one that I can remember.

Speaking of surly, my dad is always a regular old grouch during the Christmas holidays. Christmases growing up were always a stressful affair. Dad would growl and stomp around the house, glaring at us and not talking to anyone. 5 or 6 of my childhood years I can remember my mother sitting down with my sister and I to tell us there would probably not be any presents this year. Dad always seemed to pull out of it for the day itself, though. He may not have given us the Christmas presents he wanted to be able to afford, but I was never disappointed on Christmas day.

Anyway, there's always a big dinner in there somewhere. The day will depend on when I have my son. This year it will probably be Christmas Eve. My daughter agreed that we didn't have to put a big Christmas tree up here in our house this year (they will each have a little on in their rooms), if we'd go to Grandma's house for the actual day/present opening, etc. So we'll do that. I'm not sure when we'll open them. It will depend on what we get for them and how much time we wantthe boychildto be able to spend playing with them.

My sister will join us and we'll exchange gifts with her as well.

Lately, my brother in law has been coming down from Chicago with his son right after Christmas. He is doing so this year and we're all going to Tampa for a stressful family get-together on my husband's side. He hasn't had a good conversation with his father for over 5 years, so that will be quite an excursion. My daughter hasn't seen her great grandparents since she was an infant, though, so we're going. If I could think of a way out of it, I'd escape.

So...that's my holidays. Maybe it makes sense why I'm so scattered this year and don't really want to do Christmas in any big way. ....sigh....


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 30, 2008)

Christmas at my house has never been as good since my brother and sister grew up and moved out. We used to all have the little kid excitement of running downstairs together on Christmas morning and opening all our presents before our parents had even woke up, however it isn't really the same when you're asingle child....:?

Now Millie and Ollie accompany me on my Christmas morning present raids.It's not really the same...but...meh - what can you do!Not to say that my Christmases are bad now, because they're not in any way, they're just not as good now my family is scattered across other places.:?

Bless my mum though, she is being so sweet this year with including the pets. She is making Millie, Ollie (my cat) and Smokey (horse) their own Christmas stockings - and Smokey is getting his own horsey santa hat if I have my own way!I'm trying to make animal Christmas cards this year with our petsto send to all our animal loving friends, although I'm not sure it may work out as well as I want! ha ha.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww it's really nice to hear about everyone's Christmas! 

Well, I am the oldest of 5 children in my house, so I still get all the Santa excitement!  I love that I'm the oldest, as it will go on the longest for me. Anyway, on Christmas Eve morning we open small presents from each other and friends. And then around mid-day we go out somewhere for dinner, usually McDonald's as my brothers always seem to be the one's to pick, lovely, not, but it's a little tradition we have so I don't mind really. Then when we come home I'll do the bunnies presents, not that they really take much notice! lol But it's nice to do.

Then in the evening around 7 we go to church, a little church that we only go to on Christmas and it's always such a nice service with carols and stuff, really nice. And then when we get home mum and I will prepare some of the next day's dinner, she does the turkey and I do the desserts. And mmm the smell of turkey cooking on Christmas Eve night I just love it! And then before bed my brothers and sisters and I will watch a Christmas film in front of the fire with hot chocolate! Also throughout the day does anyone use the santa tracker online with small kids? It's really nice to do, and when Santa is over Europe it's like look how close he is you better go to bed!

There is always someone who wakes up at about 4am, and wakes the rest of us! And mum and dad don't let us go downstairs until 7! Haha I just go back to sleep but some of them can't. Then when it's finally 7 we can go down, and then we spend the morning opening presents, looking at what each other got etc. Nothing like seeing the face of a small child on Christmas morning. Afterwards, when we finally get dressed some family will come and visit. Around 2 or 3 we have Christmas dinner yum yum! And the rest of the day is spend setting up toys! I always get lumbered with that! And just relaxing watching Christmas tv and eating turkey sandwiches, and boxing day is much the same!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 30, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Gosh I cannot wait until Christmas :shock:
> 
> Is everyone set to start their advent calenders tomorrow?


Yes! I have a Lindt one and get a chocolate reindeer on the 1st! :clapping:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> So is anyone gonna make it onto RO on Christmas Day then??  :biggrin2:


I'm sure I will. Not early in the morning, but late afternnon for sure.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So is anyone gonna make it onto RO on Christmas Day then??  :biggrin2:
> ...


I am sure I will. Honestly I am coming to hate the holidays. I just want to stay home.


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

I forgot to say about Christmas Eve :shock:

Our village church holds a little get together thing called 'A Christingle', it starts when it gets dark. Everyone walks to the church in the dark and we all sit down, we hear people speaking, the school band plays carols that we all sing to and then they have prepared oranges with a candle in, the orange has a red ribbon round it (can't remember what it stands for) but the orange stands for the earth, candle stands for light then there are 4 cocktail sticks out the side one with a jelly baby on representing people, 1 with a raisin representing fruit, then theres sometimes a peanut and anothe rasion or jelly baby.

They light the candles and everyone goes and gets one, then they turn off all the lights and we sing a final carol then everyone eats their jelly babies and raisins and starts to walk home, we all try and keep our candles alight as lnog as we can on the way back. Then we have dinner with the room lit with the candles only. 

After that we are gonig to go and get Fluffball while we read 'The night before Christmas, or some other Christmas related story' then I get the Santa Tracker up on my laptop from Google Earth and we watch him visit other countries around the earth.

Before bed we put out a letter for Santa and leave Rudolph a carrot and Santa a Mince Pie and an alcholic drink 

Then we try in vain go get to sleep which is very difficult!

Thats Christmas eve 

Also, the time has come to get out my annual christmas hat. It is a Santa Hat that says Merry Christmas on it and has a bell on the end that jingles whenever I move and I wear it constantly from the start of December until days after Christmas - everyone can hear me coming becuase its so noisy :shock:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

On Christmas eve my aunt usually visits and gives us presents, then when she's gone we usually change into our pyjamas that mynana gives us (a fluffy one every year) and watch a Christmas movie and drink hot chocolate with cream and marshmallows. Usually the young uns go to bed then, me and my older sister stay up with my parents and watch christmas songs on the music channels on telly.

Then, I go to bed, which is the worst part of the day. I lie there awake all night, maybe getting 2 hours of light sleep. My bed always feels really horrible and hot. I'll have to remember to bring something to bed with me to keep me occupied, like a nintendo DS or something


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahh, I love Christmas eve! We have a family tradition that my mum and dad always get me, my brother and sister Christmas eve presents. This stems from when we were little so it is usually pajamas (as that would usually bribe us into going to bed.)

WhenI was younger me, my brother and sister used to share a room and then open our stockings together on Christmas morning. Although I really miss that tradition, one plus of being older means that I get to go out to a friend's Christmas eve party which is great as it really gets me in the christmassy spirit - although I always get in bed before midnight as I don't want to still be awake on Christmas day.

I also _have _to watch "A Muppets Christmas Carol" at some point on Christmas eve! I love that film - it brings out the big kid in me!


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to have a little stocking in my room but then one Chritmas when I was little I opened all my presents and started eating the chocolate at 1 in the morning :shock: Santa never left my presents in my room after that 

I like that idea of Christmas eve presents! 

Hmmmm


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

The fact that Christmas is 25 days away and that we start our advent calenders tomorrow AND we put our tree up next week has just hit me and now I'm super excited OMG


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh - tomorrow it will be 16 days till I am 18.:shock: I am soooo excited!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Oh my gosh - tomorrow it will be 16 days till I am 18.:shock: I am soooo excited!!:biggrin2:


You're only 17??? I never would have guessed that!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Nov 30, 2008)

Usually me and my brothers all wake up at about 5AM, sit innmy room and open stocking presents (left at the bottom of ours bed in guess what - a stocking! lol) then our mom and dad wake up usually from us laughing at someing (last year, my brother kept falling off the bed, the year before he couldnt open one of his presents and 2 yrs before that he couldnt find the light switch and tripped over every single little thing in the room) then they light the coal fire, make a cup of tea or hot chocolate, put on the x-mas lights and lets us in, then we take it in turns to un-wrap ournpresents, hopefully this year casper can join in since its his first xmas with us. 

PS. Whos doing "RO TODAY" on x-mas day?!


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Thursday is Jen's day!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be doing RO Today on Christmas Day, If I can post! I'm having such difficulty recently. If I can I will try to plan something special. There probably won't be that much new news so I'll have to think of something else!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'll be doing RO Today on Christmas Day, If I can post! I'm having such difficulty recently. If I can I will try to plan something special. There probably won't be that much new news so I'll have to think of something else!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


I bet it will be super anyway


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 1, 2008)

OMG i just started listening to Slade....

I can officially say now 'ITS CHRIIIIIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAS!'

Go Noddy!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> OMG i just started listening to Slade....
> 
> I can officially say now 'ITS CHRIIIIIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAS!'
> 
> ...



WOOOOO

My Christmas hat is officially allowed to be worn!!1


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'll be doing RO Today on Christmas Day, If I can post! I'm having such difficulty recently. If I can I will try to plan something special. There probably won't be that much new news so I'll have to think of something else!
> ...


I'm Fran's stand in if she can't post. I'll probably have my laptop at my parents or at the very least I'll have internet access to do it, but I must warn you all now- as I said I will be drinking from midday lol so there may be typos!! 


As for Christmas Eve, I really want it to be nicer this year. The past couple of years have involved last-minute trips to town/the Mall to get last minute presents, gift wrap, etc. Which is always such a nightmare. This year I want to be able to relax and chill out a bit! There will undoubtedly be some last-minute wrapping etc lol.... 

In the evening of Christmas Eve, we go to the pub with all of my friends, exchange our group Secret Santa presents and have a few drinks to celebrate  We probably get to bed at about 1am? 

I'm so excited about Christmas now!


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 4, 2008)

We're doing the same as we have done for about 13 years: Up early to go to the shelter www.stayawhilecatshelter.org to do cleaning and feeding. Greg and I do it to give the director and folks with kids a chance to be with their family. Fortunately our church service is Christmas Eve and not the Day.

Then we go to the Salvation Army witha group of other families from our church and we help cook and serve dinner to anyone who wants or needs it. We get the usual diners from Project Munch plus a lot of single folks who have no family. It's really a blessing to me to see some of the young single people and have a happy time instead of being alone. The SA andmany churches spend weeks putting together all sorts of Christmas baskets for people to take home.

This year we are adding something different. Greg is taking his LGB train layout, the Christmas train, and will be setting it upin advance. It's G scale (large scale and will run outside so the kids have some entertainment.

We usually do our own at home Christmas dinner and celebration about3-5 days after Christmas so we can have our friends over. Most spend Christmas Day with their famiies so this gives us all a chance to get together and celebrate with 'Family of choice'.

We decided not to exchange gifts this year with each other but to put 1/2 the money in savings and donate the rest to the shelter. We might get each other something as token for a few bucks.


----------



## Xila (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, our aunt comes down from Maine to stay at my Grandma's house around Christmas. On Christmas day, I wake up at 8:30ish, which sucks, 'cause we can't open presents until "Everyone is here", so that means I have to wait until my brother wakes up. D= (9-ish, sometimes later), so I get to sit there and stare at the presents for half an hour. But once he wakes up, We open presents, go through our stockings, play with the toys, etc. Than we go over to my Grandma's house, open more presents, play with the presents, stay there all day, and eat a big dinner and have desert. 

So, basically, 

8:30-9ish: Waking up
9:30-10:30- Opening and playing with presents
10:30-6pm: At my grandma's, opening presents, eating dinner, etc. 
6:30-ish: go home, play with toys, be on the computer, etc. for the rest of the day

(Yeah, we stay at my Grandma's FOREVER. Most of the time is just the adults making dinner, so me and my brother make sure we have our Nintendo DSes, Charging cords, pleanty of games, etc. Sometimes we even bring the Wii.)

But, it's fun. 

~Xila urplepansy:


----------

